# New Directv plus hr23-700 hd dvr problem



## Tech Dude (Dec 29, 2007)

i know that this might not be the place but i need to ask. does anyone know how to watch two different channels on the new hr23-700 dvr at the same time with the usual live buffer in live tv. you know like on the old models where you could hit the down arrow in the black circle and it would swtich tuners and you could do that and then rewind to what you missed when you switch back.


----------

